# Updates over LTE or WiFi



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jasfloy said:


> Good to know. Like @mugurpe i was also using a slow plug in frigid temp and got the 0 miles/hour charging!
> 
> On a separate note this is my first update since getting the car on 11/9, when it was on 42.4. Took less than 30 minutes OTA.
> 
> My car can't connect to my WiFi from where it's parked, so I was going to get a range extender but maybe I don't need one?


I think you should get one because I think only critical updates will be pushed over LTE.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I think you should get one because I think only critical updates will be pushed over LTE.


So what do people who live in a high rise and park their car in a garage do? Just out of curiosity


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I think you should get one because I think only critical updates will be pushed over LTE.





Jasfloy said:


> So what do people who live in a high rise and park their car in a garage do? Just out of curiosity


Everyone who took delivery before July gets all LTE functionality for life, including software updates. WiFi connected cars just get the updates first.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Everyone who took delivery before July gets all LTE functionality for life, including software updates. WiFi connected cars just get the updates first.


I believe you had to pay the $2500 to configure prior to mid July to get the LTE. I received my car 7/23 and I have it.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes you


Tesla blue 3 said:


> I believe you had to pay the $2500 to configure prior to mid July to get the LTE. I received my car 7/23 and I have it.


Yes you are right, it was ordered before July, not delivery.


----------



## Fronhofer (Nov 23, 2018)

Jasfloy said:


> Good to know. Like @mugurpe i was also using a slow plug in frigid temp and got the 0 miles/hour charging!
> 
> On a separate note this is my first update since getting the car on 11/9, when it was on 42.4. Took less than 30 minutes OTA.
> 
> My car can't connect to my WiFi from where it's parked, so I was going to get a range extender but maybe I don't need one?


Map updates I'm told only come on WiFi.


----------



## Jasfloy (Aug 13, 2018)

Fronhofer said:


> Map updates I'm told only come on WiFi.


Are you referring to maps for nav? How often are those updated?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Everyone who took delivery before July gets all LTE functionality for life, including software updates. WiFi connected cars just get the updates first.


I'm pretty sure that you will always get updates in the same order whether or not you have the additional LTE functionality. Updates are not a part of the LTE upgrade/payment.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I believe you had to pay the $2500 to configure prior to mid July to get the LTE. I received my car 7/23 and I have it.


If you got your car before July, you get LTE for life, it has nothing to do with $2500.

If you didn't get car before that date, then you have to pay monthly, and, AFAIK, the cost hasn't been determined and everyone still has free LTE.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Jasfloy said:


> Are you referring to maps for nav? How often are those updated?


The maps that the cars uses for navigation will be available and I believe that they will be updated periodically.

The maps that you see are the ones that aren't available if you don't pay the monthly LTE charge (whenever it starts)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> If you got your car before July, you get LTE for life, it has nothing to do with $2500.
> 
> If you didn't get car before that date, then you have to pay monthly, and, AFAIK, the cost hasn't been determined and everyone still has free LTE.


no, it was order confirmed (paid $2500) by end of july, not delivered, to get the lifetime included data.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> no, it was order confirmed (paid $2500) by end of july, not delivered, to get the lifetime included data.


As written, it possibly inferred that it cost $2500. And as you stated, it was NOT $2500, it was ORDERED CONFIRMED,


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Jasfloy said:


> So what do people who live in a high rise and park their car in a garage do? Just out of curiosity


Assuming we can't park near a business and connect to WiFi there periodically, we beam WiFi from our living room window into our garage (line-of-sight) and connect to an old router in our garage.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> As written, it possibly inferred that it cost $2500. And as you stated, it was NOT $2500, it was ORDERED CONFIRMED,


Yeah - the order confirmation required the $2500 deposit. I wasn't saying the LTE cost an added $2500


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm pretty sure that you will always get updates in the same order whether or not you have the additional LTE functionality. Updates are not a part of the LTE upgrade/payment.


I didn't say out of order; Wifi connected vehicles tend to get the latest update first when it starts going out. Except for critical updates.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Jasfloy said:


> So what do people who live in a high rise and park their car in a garage do? Just out of curiosity


Updates come through on both LTE and wifi; the bandwidth on LTE is much smaller in most cases, so the download may take a long time, meaning that cars on LTE only may get updated later than those on wifi -- and Tesla servers might conceivably prioritize downloads to cars on wifi.
Tesla has been less clear when it comes to map updates. It has urged people to get on wifi for that, since those updates are over 10 times larger than firmware updates, but there was no clear statement that you would not get the map updates if you were not on wifi, (Map updates could take over a day to download on LTE, depending on signal strength and cell network load.) However, it is clearly one of Tesla's fundamental commitments that you car gets updated OTA and that means being "just on LTE" suffices.
There may eventually be a problem of scale -- by the time there are 5-10 million Tesla vehicles out there, any fleetwide update set up as direct pairwise downloads (server -> vehicle) over cell networks will consume ridiculous bandwidth, but I am sure Tesla is preparing for that day too.


----------

